# I got my haircut



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I got my haircut today.  it's not the first time i've had it cut. I've have it cut every couple of years and by then it's really grown long. 
I needed it cut again because it was too long and i had split ends. So i got up today and thought i'll get my haircut. 

If you guys are worried about going to the hair dressers it's ok. I get abit worried when i have to talk to the hair dresser in what style i want my hair cut in and when i first go in what to say and the other people around me. But once i am there, got the talking of what cut i want out of the way and getting my hair washed i begin to relax and forget the people around me. 
If you are worried about the hairdressers talking to you whilst they are cutting your hair then most don't talk to you anyway. Like mine didn't. I think she was too engrossed into enjoying combing/cutting/blowdrying my hair and i think they are not too worried about you as long as you've got some hair that they can cut LOL 
So if you are scared of going to the hairdressers then don't. They are perfectly ok and the hairdressers are nice and laid back i think....or some anyway lol. I got mine done at a place called 'Supercuts.' and it's a nice cut. Got rid of all the split ends, i have a side fringe, and layered sides.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Alright, see it wasn't bad . Good for you!


----------



## Dreamer'sHideaway (Jan 8, 2009)

I want to get a haircut sometime soon (many split ends lol) (I haven't cut it since June 2007). Generally I am somewhat anxious about going to get my haircut. I don't think its what is stopping me from going though. I don't like making small talk with them - but what is worse is I get caught up not knowing what facial expressions to make along the way - especially towards the end when I can start to tell what my hair will look like in the end. I feel like I have to smile or I will make them think I am unhappy. Its a bit awkward lol.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I've probably had three haircuts in the past five years. I'm too lazy to keep going all the time. I feel really uncomfortable at a hair dressers at hate phoning for an appointment.


----------



## RainbowElf (Nov 23, 2008)

I just do it myself or my girlfriend does it for me.

It saves money and it is less stressful.

:hide


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Georgina 22 said:


> I got my haircut today.  it's not the first time i've had it cut. I've have it cut every couple of years and by then it's really grown long.
> I needed it cut again because it was too long and i had split ends. So i got up today and thought i'll get my haircut.
> 
> If you guys are worried about going to the hair dressers it's ok. I get abit worried when i have to talk to the hair dresser in what style i want my hair cut in and when i first go in what to say and the other people around me. But once i am there, got the talking of what cut i want out of the way and getting my hair washed i begin to relax and forget the people around me.
> ...


Congratulations for going  Yes, I noticed that the hairdressers are so used to various types of people that they don't push you to talk but will just concentrate on what they are doing usually. They are usually good people. I worked in a hair/nail salon once.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Dreamer'sHideaway said:


> I want to get a haircut sometime soon (many split ends lol) (I haven't cut it since June 2007). Generally I am somewhat anxious about going to get my haircut. I don't think its what is stopping me from going though. I don't like making small talk with them - but what is worse is I get caught up not knowing what facial expressions to make along the way - especially towards the end when I can start to tell what my hair will look like in the end. I feel like I have to smile or I will make them think I am unhappy. Its a bit awkward lol.


lol i am alittle like that. I get bored whilst they are doing my hair. I don't like to look at the hairdresser in the mirror all the time. I look through the mirror at other things. Or i look at the desk where it is littered with products or styling stuff. I get fanasinated in what they use. I get too shy to ask them what products they use so i try to read the labels on the bottles lol. Sometimes i have to spend my time looking down into my lap because they tell you to put your head down whilst they do the back. 
I also get nervous in what expression or to say once they have finished and they show you the back in a handheld mirror. I just smile and said "Yeah, it's really nice."


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Dreamer'sHideaway said:


> I want to get a haircut sometime soon (many split ends lol) (I haven't cut it since June 2007). Generally I am somewhat anxious about going to get my haircut. I don't think its what is stopping me from going though. I don't like making small talk with them - but what is worse is I get caught up not knowing what facial expressions to make along the way - especially towards the end when I can start to tell what my hair will look like in the end. I feel like I have to smile or I will make them think I am unhappy. Its a bit awkward lol.


Is that you in the pic there? you have ginger hair. I do too, though it's dyed a browny red now lol i am alittle like that in hairdressers. I get bored whilst they are doing my hair. I don't like to look at the hairdresser in the mirror all the time. I look through the mirror at other things. Or i look at the desk where it is littered with products or styling stuff. I get fanasinated in what they use. I get too shy to ask them what products they use so i try to read the labels on the bottles lol. Sometimes i have to spend my time looking down into my lap because they tell you to put your head down whilst they do the back. 
I also get nervous in what expression or to say once they have finished and they show you the back in a handheld mirror. I just smile and said "Yeah, it's really nice."

I had to cut in some layers into mine today because she didn't do them. She did feathers around side of my face but not like at the back. 
It's easy to do yourself. There are lots of advice online and there are Youtube videos with advice in how to cut your hair and do layers.


----------



## snowfly (Dec 14, 2008)

lol I just got mine cut yesterday. It looks really bad 
The person cutting my hair made me feel awkward, after 5 mins of silence she randomly asked what my middle name was. Then kept trying to get me to talk. Maybe in the future there will be hairdresser robots. I will be looking forward to that day.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

snowfly said:


> lol I just got mine cut yesterday. It looks really bad
> The person cutting my hair made me feel awkward, after 5 mins of silence she randomly asked what my middle name was. Then kept trying to get me to talk. Maybe in the future there will be hairdresser robots. I will be looking forward to that day.


aww i am sure your haircut looks nice 
LOL I once went to a hairdresser that asked me What i do, like do i go to college or something. I hate having to say i am unemployed at the moment. And they then probably think how can i afford a haircut. And another one said "So what are you doing after you get your haircut." and i'm like "uhm...just going shopping."


----------



## snowfly (Dec 14, 2008)

This one asked what I like to do for fun and what things I was interested in. In my head I was like "nothing, I'm a loser" but managed to BS my way through the conversation with things I *wish* I could be interested in. I look a lot younger than I am too so I'm usually talked to as if I'm a little girl..it's embarrassing for both me and them when they find out my real age lol. 

After a haircut I go straight home because I usually don't like it


----------



## nunyabizness (Jan 11, 2009)

I know what you mean getting my haircut is really awkward since I feel my hair stylist is always judging my social life (or lack of). Everyone who works there is kind to me while I'm there, but they always ask what I'm doing on the weekend.(which is the only free time I have to get it cut). I usually lie and say I have plans, but this time I just changed the subject. She'll ask me every time what I'm doing for fun. She also knows I moved here from another state for college. She is nice but seems to be nervous around me-she even poked herself with the scissors after I was evasive about my weekend plans. It has been 6 months and I still haven't made any friends, especially since I never leave my apt. I've try to go out, but have panic attacks since I'm embarrassed I'm alone. I have anxiety when I'm with friends and family, but it's not nearly as bad. I hate going to the grocery store/fast food restaurants since I'm always by myself. I try to go to different ones so it's less awkward. I know I wouldn't care as much if a friend was with me. Anyone else feel embarrassed to go out alone?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I got a haircut yesterday as well. Didn't scare me at all, since I'm the one who did it. I did a fine job, but was too cheap to give myself a tip.:lol


----------



## snowfly (Dec 14, 2008)

> Anyone else feel embarrassed to go out alone?


 Yes but I have no other choice so I'm trying to not let that bother me. I do feel out of place everywhere when I'm alone though and it's easier to just stay home and avoid all those feelings that put me in a **** mood for days after.

Lol I cut my own hair once too. With a pocket knife. Surprisingly it didn't look as bad as you would imagine.


----------



## Smile_Karina (Nov 15, 2008)

I trim my own hair too.
But today I went to get layers in the back. 
I had to ask her to shorten the layers more after she was done because it didn't look like she cut any layers in. 
I would never ask a hairdresser to fix something like that before. Before I would just smile and say thanks even though the hair wasn't done the way I wanted. 

Yaay I feel powerful 
lol


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Smile_Karina said:


> I trim my own hair too.
> But today I went to get layers in the back.
> I had to ask her to shorten the layers more after she was done because it didn't look like she cut any layers in.
> I would never ask a hairdresser to fix something like that before. Before I would just smile and say thanks even though the hair wasn't done the way I wanted.
> ...


aww *hugs*


----------



## heyubigrockstar (Jul 15, 2008)

Coming from a hairstylist, we're just trying to make people feel comfortable and start a conversation by asking questions. don't stress about it, we talk to so many clients a day it's hard to remember what you even talked about.


----------



## Want2Bconfident (Sep 14, 2008)

Yes its good to get your haircut frequently, it makes you feel so much better about yourself, its awful when you have a bad hair day and its a mess, you feel so crap about yourself, well I do anyway.

Its nice the hairdressers, they are always really friendly and it doesn't take long. Definitely nothing to worry about.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

i get a haircut every 4-6 months..get a buzz cut and wait another 4-6 months. my hair gets kind of crazy beyond that

but i just go to a tiny barber shop that has a few people that are only able to speak a little english...get to support a small business AND i dont have to talk.

a few times, them not being able to speak a lot of english backfired. i told him #-whatever all over, and for whatever reason he put the super trimmer thing to half of my facial hair...so i had to shave to eaven it out and looked like i was 15 years old between the haircut and no facial hair


----------



## StPatrick317 (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations! I never had a problem with this I liked getting haircuts. But I don't care anymore, so I just use clippers and buzz it at least once a week. It saves alot of money, its clean and easy to wash !

Also, after seeing some of the other forum sections, I gotta say I like this one the best


----------



## Dreamer'sHideaway (Jan 8, 2009)

Georgina 22 said:


> Is that you in the pic there? you have ginger hair. I do too, though it's dyed a browny red now lol i am alittle like that in hairdressers. I get bored whilst they are doing my hair. I don't like to look at the hairdresser in the mirror all the time. I look through the mirror at other things. Or i look at the desk where it is littered with products or styling stuff. I get fanasinated in what they use. I get too shy to ask them what products they use so i try to read the labels on the bottles lol. Sometimes i have to spend my time looking down into my lap because they tell you to put your head down whilst they do the back.
> I also get nervous in what expression or to say once they have finished and they show you the back in a handheld mirror. I just smile and said "Yeah, it's really nice."
> 
> I had to cut in some layers into mine today because she didn't do them. She did feathers around side of my face but not like at the back.
> It's easy to do yourself. There are lots of advice online and there are Youtube videos with advice in how to cut your hair and do layers.


Got my hair cut a week ago  I decided to because it kept getting tangly and it was looking pretty dull at the ends. It is more manageable now. I like going to a new hairdresser every time. This time I was able to sit quietly and it wasn't awkward because my hairdresser wasn't trying to make small talk. It was great!


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

aww well thats great, dreamershideaway.


----------

